# Just Ordered Collets



## Charley Davidson (Mar 8, 2012)

just ordered from CDCO an 18 piece 5C collet set, A collet chuck & 2 backing plates, one of the plates I'm gonna mount my 3 jaw chuck to it so I can true it up. All of it $285.00 shipped. Should have it Monday.
http://www.cdcotools.com/


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 8, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> just ordered from CDCO an 18 piece 5C collet set, A collet chuck & 2 backing plates........................



Charley,

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Just ordering more tools is not a cure!

Benny


----------



## Redirish (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopeless.:lmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 8, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Charley,
> 
> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Just ordering more tools is not a cure!
> 
> Benny



I don't have a problem, I can stop anytime I want


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 8, 2012)

Stop, any time you want!

Famous last words from a toolaholic (':yikes:')
Charley,,, Im sure you found out long ago. Once you enter this machining thing,
you can (NEVER) Leave..(':biggrin:')


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm kinda the same way. I saw they had some things on sale that I really didn't need ASAP, but ordered anyway. I've never ordered from CDCO - are they a pretty reputable and reliable source for tooling, etc.?


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 8, 2012)

The price of that 5C collet chuck from them is intriguing, please do a in-depth review of it when you receive/use it please.


----------



## jgedde (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought a 18 piece collet set a few months back (Shars).  That gave me sizes from 1/16 to 1-1/8.  Now I want to get the x/32 sizes.  Nobody seems to offer a "fill in" set that doesn't include the 16th's.  Buying them piecemeal is a PITA (add to cart, add to cart, add to cart, oops already added that size - ad infinitum).  Plus, one would expect a better price on a set than as individual collets.

Machine tool vendors: take notice!

John


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 9, 2012)

brasssmanget said:


> I'm kinda the same way. I saw they had some things on sale that I really didn't need ASAP, but ordered anyway.


I our collective defense, I stopped counting the times I did that and a couple of years down the road it saved me considerable grief that I had the "thing".

Not a rational justification, I know, but that's typical of addicts :halo:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 9, 2012)

Kinda like condoms & guns, better to have them and not ned them than to need them and not have them :lmao::thinking:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 11, 2012)

Thinking of starting a "Toolaholics anonymous"  meetings to be held at Harbor Freight:lmao:


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 11, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Thinking of starting a "Toolaholics anonymous" meetings to be held at Harbor Freight:lmao:



Great Idea! Could we hold first meeting on Saturday of the next "Big Parking Lot Sale"?

Benny


----------



## OlCatBob (Mar 11, 2012)

Benny, I think that "next big parking lot sale" was this week-end. Damn, I missed it...
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 11, 2012)

Until the next one we will substitute the scrap yard for meetings:lmao: It's not habit forming:lmao:


----------



## Redirish (Mar 12, 2012)

"Toolaholics Anonymous"? Does this mean we have to stand up in front and CONFESS? Is there a 12 step program? Besides that, I'm not REALLY a toolaholic. Not really hooked you know, I really need all this stuff.:whistle:


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll go for a 12-step drill :lmao:


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 12, 2012)

Bahhhh.......that's for people who want to quit.


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would also like an in depth review of the col lets and chuck!!!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 12, 2012)

Just woke up from a nap before going to work and found a box on the porch, gonna cut my coffee shop time short and go to work and open it, update later:bitingnails:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 13, 2012)

Opened them up everything looks good, No way to really test anything until I mount the collet chuck to the backing plate. I did check the backing/mounting plate on the granite surface plate and was only .0005 out in flatness. Collets came packaged in plastic tubes.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 13, 2012)

So far so good.  

Now, maybe you have some ideas on what to do with the little red cups? I have a shopping bag full of them, and don't have the heart to toss 'em.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 13, 2012)

*First Review*

I was a bit apprehensive at first just hearing a mid eastern voice and suffering some language barriers but went through with my order, got what I ordered as ordered and delivered as promised. The order was packed nice.  Visual inspection everything looked really good. Today I mounted the mounting plates on my lathe (Logan) and set up an indicator  to check runout on both face & diameter of both plates. First one the face was dead nuts I mean Zero runout,  The diameter had .004 TRO but the second one didn't fair so well, it had .008 tro on the face and .010 TRO on the Dia.  If we have one of the Trak mills open tonight I'm gonna drill, tap & mount the collet chuck tonight. I could use some advice/instructions on doing this the best way.

Overall so far I'm happy with my purchase, of course the collets may be a different story but I hope not. I did place another order today from them. I bought a height gauge mount for my indicator, a set of thread pitch gauges & a set of radius gauges. Updates to come.


----------

